# credo che + congiuntivo/indicativo



## Dimme

Ciao amici. Potrete dirmi quale `e la frase giusta?
"Credo que Lei abbia torto" o
"Credo que Lei ha torto". O tutte le due sono giuste? Cioe'  alla prima il relatore non `e tanto sicuro pero' alla seconda esprime una certezza. Dipende come ciascuno lo vede, davvero?


----------



## infinite sadness

La frase giusta è esclusivamente: "credo che lei abbia torto".
Non mi risulta che si possa usare l'indicativo.


----------



## gabrigabri

Dimme said:


> Ciao amici. Potreste dirmi quale è la frase giusta?
> "Credo che Lei abbia torto" o
> "Credo che Lei ha torto". O tutte le due sono giuste? Cioe' nella prima il relatore non è tanto sicuro pero' nella seconda esprime una certezza. Dipende da come ciascuno la vede, davvero?



Ciao!

Ci sono alcuni verbi coi quali puoi usare sia indicativo che congiuntivo. Ma in questo caso solo il congiuntivo (a mio parere) è giusto.

Penso che tu sei stupido
Penso che tu sia stupido  (io preferisco questa)


Relatore:
http://www.demauroparavia.it/92471


----------



## Dimme

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Ci sono alcuni verbi coi quali puoi usare sia indicativo che congiuntivo. Ma in questo caso solo il congiuntivo (a mio parere) è giusto.
> 
> Penso che tu sei stupido
> Penso che tu sia stupido  (io preferisco questa)
> 
> 
> Relatore:
> http://www.demauroparavia.it/92471


Grazie a tutti e anche per le correzzioni.


----------



## Salegrosso

Dimme said:


> Grazie a tutti e anche per le correzioni.


 
Un'ultima correzione (non correzzione). 
Tutte le parole che finiscono con -zione hanno solo una zeta, mai doppia (anche se nella lingua parlata ne senti due o tre).


----------



## bubu7

La discussione a cui si può accedere tramite questo collegamento potrebbe fornire ulteriori elementi di riflessione.


----------



## savoir9

Ciao a tutti!


Potreste dirmi quale è la frase giusta?
1.      Non credo che lui possa fare qualcosa per te, perché non penso che (lui averne) ne abbia  la possibilità.
2.      Non credo che può fare qualcosa per te, perché non penso che (lui averne) ne ha  la possibilità.

Si usa il congiunctivo dopo i verbi di opinione credo che, penso che. Ma anche quando è non credo che, non penso che?


----------



## Dulcinea

Entrambi con il congiuntivo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, savoir, e benvenuto al Forum. 

_Non credo che _ = Credo che non ... 
_Non penso che_ = Penso che non...

Il passaggio dalla struttura delle frasi a destra a quella delle frasi a sinistra credo che si chiami "risalita della negazione" e non produce mutamenti semantici.

GS


----------



## Geviert

Salve,

un cileno scrive:

_credo che non __*abbiate *capito quello che volevo dire.  _


e poi afferma:


In italiano_ credere _+ congiuntivo e non + indicativo.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## ohbice

Geviert said:


> In italiano_ credere _+ congiuntivo e non + indicativo.



Il verbo credere regge una proposizione subordinata che richiede (normalmente, per le eccezioni sicuramente interverranno persone più capaci di me) il verbo al congiuntivo o, in alternatica, all'infinito:
- Credere che sia troppo tardi
- Credere di avere ragione

Ciao
p


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Gevi.

Sono certo dell'esistenza di numerosi thread che trattano questo argomento.

Quello che penso io è che l'asserzione granitica dell'amico cileno debba essere accolta con molta prudenza.

Quando credo vuol dire penso, allora siamo nel mondo del possibile (del virtuale) e trovo che il congiuntivo sia appropriato (anche se l'uso familiare predilige l'indicativo): "Credo che siano innoCENti, ma dobbiamo attendere il verdetto dei giudici". (Le maiuscole segnalano la sillaba portatrice della tonica, il punto più alto della curva intonativa).

Quando invece credo sta per presto fede al fatto che, allora siamo nel mondo delle certezze (del fattuale) e mi pare sia necessario l'indicativo:
"CREdo che sono innocenti! Come puoi pensare che ne dubiti?" (Per le maiuscole, V. sopra)

Saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Georgius.

Tutto chiaro (almeno CREdo ... ).  Ma ho una subdomanda: questa logica (riguardante la scelta del indicativo o congiuntivo), vale anche per "non credo"?

Per esempio, possono andar bene anche le segeuenti frasi a seconada del contesto, oppure qui si richiederebbe il congiuntivo univocamente?

"Non credo che Dio esiste"
"Credo che Dio non esiste"


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. Intanto ti segnalo questo post/discussione in cui si parla di 'credo + congiuntivo/indicativo' (CLIC). Poi, per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, direi che la differenza non la fa tanto la posizione del _non _(non credo, credo che non), quanto proprio l'uso del modo verbale. Riasumendo un po' anche l'altra discussione, io la vedo così:
non credo che Dio esist*e* = sono convinto del fatto che non esiste; non credo che Dio esist*a* = ho dei dubbi sul fatto che esista.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Nec. Quando hai postato ero ancora nell'ultimo sonno. 
In effetti, se facciamo "discendere" la negazione, abbiamo rispettivamente: 
Credo che Dio non eSISta
e
CREdo che Dio non esiste

Anche se forse, in uno scenario ateo, una frase come quest'ultima sia meno probabile, data la minore partecipazione emotiva del parlante...non so.

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Ne parlano anche nel forum di Cruscate. 
Mi sembra che in conclusione siano anche loro d'accordo con Necsus.


----------



## Marco1365

" non ci credo che l'ha scritto lui" o "non ci credo che l'abbia scritto lui" ?


----------



## lorenzos

Marco1365 said:


> " non ci credo che l'ha scritto lui" o "non ci credo che l'abbia scritto lui" ?


Mi sembra che anche la presenza del _ci_ dimostri che siamo in un contesto molto informale, dove possiamo accettare (o tollerare) anche l'indicativo.
- _Non ci credo che l'hai pagato solo venti euro 
- Non posso credere che tu l'abbia pagato solo venti euro._


----------

